# Photos from the Eclipse...



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Stayed up way too late last night testing out the new Nikon D3100 that showed up at the house yesterday. Fortunately Mother Nature provided something really cool to play around shooting

Here's some of the better pics (I'd never shot at night without a flash before)


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Those are RIDICULOUS, Jon! I'm sure glad you threw in some lessons with your old camera!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so glad you went out last night to get pictures. Because now we will have photographic memories of it. Awesome photos :biggrin:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow awesome pictures:smile: Now I wish I would of got up at 4 am. Next time ahahahahaha 2017


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow!!! Those are flippin awesome!! They don't even look real....they look like they would be a poster you would buy in the store. I bet your loving the new camera!! :biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

HOLY SH*T, Jon!!! Those are friggin' amaaazing! You're very talented with that. 

I forgot to set my alarm like a big dummy. I probably would have been too cranky to sit out in the cold anyway...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm really happy with how some of them turned out :biggrin:

It definitely sucked sitting outside in the cold. I didn't sit around for the whole thing as I ended up getting too cold


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Holy cow! Those are awesomely amazing pictures! Totally cool!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Man, they are rather awesome pictures. They look totally professional. 

I was out there in my jammies at 3.15am as well, was planning on taking some photo's but should have read the manual first, it was a disaster.

Do you have a web-site where you are displaying your photo's?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I just post them to Picasa for now...
Picasa Web Albums - Jon Atwood

Maybe I should revive my blog :biggrin:

I spent a couple of hours last night researching HOW to shoot the eclipse... SOOO glad I did


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so mad!!! I could see the eclipse until the SECOND before it was fully eclipsed, then the clouds said "ACCESS DENIED!" It was one LOOOOOONG stream of clouds only wide enough to cover the moon for the entire eclipse. -.-


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Those pics are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Amazing pics...that's a great camera, but clearly you have mad skills as well.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Amazing!! We had a totally overcast, cloudy night. So although I didn't have to stay up until freakin' O'Dark o'clock, I couldn't see a dang thing!!
Thanks for showing me what I missed! :smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

amazing pics, thanks for sharing.


----------

